# Survival tool on the trail



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

Now, that's cool! God forbid you get stranded somewhere, lost, etc...that's a wonderful invention. Watching the video helped me better understand how it worked scientifically, too.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been looking into getting a couple of those to replace my UV purifier, since it is ALWAYS running out of battery life and I don't like being 3 days into a week long backpacking or packing trip and being without it! I also carry iodine tablets just in case, but I have had my eye on this straw for a while now.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

That would be a great thing to have - just in case!


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

This is the one I have. It's a smidge smaller, comes with a collapsible drinking bag and straw, and filter up to 100,000 gallons! Plus they come in different colors so everyone in my family can easily identify which one belongs to which member.

https://sawyer.com/products/sawyer-mini-filter/


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use a katadin hiker pro which I bought for backpacking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Golly, guys and gals . . . 
You are way ahead of me. I never saw anything like it before. Nice to know there are lots of choices.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Same here hollysjubilee!! I feel so outdated...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

hollysjubilee said:


> Golly, guys and gals . . .
> You are way ahead of me. I never saw anything like it before. Nice to know there are lots of choices.


For the record, I used it a lot more backpacking than I do horse back riding.....I don't think I drink near as much water while horse back riding...

Still, it's nice to fill a water bottle from a cold mountain creek and not have to worry about nasties......


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

brandilion said:


> This is the one I have. It's a smidge smaller, comes with a collapsible drinking bag and straw, and filter up to 100,000 gallons! Plus they come in different colors so everyone in my family can easily identify which one belongs to which member.
> 
> https://sawyer.com/products/sawyer-mini-filter/


 We have the Sawyer in the regular size. LOVE it. Have filtered some horrid water through that thing and we didn't get sick.

We use it for backpacking, camping and horseback riding.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I have one of the Sawyer brand ones in my saddle bag as well! Along with some 1st aid stuff, like a tourniquet. Of course, we I a up the creek without a paddle if I don't have my horse and need it! lol I do keep my phone on me at least.


----------

